# Bloody Discharge Day 139



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So, I noticed yesterday that Queen had a giant glob of mucus hanging off her vulva. Wasn't too concerned as she has been passing mucus for a couple weeks now. The glob was as big as my palm. I pulled it off and also noticed she was having some bloody discharge.

She was acting a little uncomfortable that day but not in labor. She did have a bout of diarrhea as well. Should I be concerned about the bloody discharge?

Her vulva is very swollen, ligaments are practically gone, udder is not tight yet. This is the doe that was bred too young. She is on day 140 today.

You can see a little bit of the blood here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I probably would be concerned and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m not an expert, but it looks like she might have premie babies.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would be concerned about early labor - please make sure you have dex and other supplies on hand in case she has preemies. Watch closely.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

That's what I'm concerned about. Luckily, I do have dex and have saved preemie kids before. I was planning on inducing her on day 145 so that she doesn't kid near my c-section date. But we will see what she does. I have an exact breeding date on her. 

I have moved her into the kidding stall.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck on hers and your delivery! Take care of yourself! You already probably know this, but wear rubber gloves when handling your goats, especially the one with the discharge. Just in case it is something like chlamydia or other zoonotic disease, you want to protect yourself and your unborn child. Best wishes!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like you have everything covered. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a doe last year have a bit of blood in her last trimester. I was quite worried, but nothing was wrong. She kidded out in the paddock on her own. No DOA kids. Healthy babies up and nursing when we found them.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Would you guys recommend maybe giving her a shot of dex? As a precaution in case she does go early. I just checked her again and her ligaments are completely gone. Having more clearish discharge. 

I'm talking a small dose. Not enough to induce her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Does she act like shes in pain? If not..I would let her be. I would watch her .and keep her comfy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do not give dex. That will abort her. You have to give dex to the kid to help with lung development.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn’t give dex. Hopefully she’ll hold on for a bit yet, and if she doesn’t you can give it to the kids when they come.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, do not give Dex unless you want to push labor on her.

All you can do is watch her and keep her calm.

Sometimes too, blood vessels can break and cause a little bit of blood.
Or even a small cut.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she today? How are things going? How are you?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I decided to hold off on the dex. She is doing ok today. Just a lot of discharge still. I'm going to ultrasound her and check on babies in a little bit. Her vulva is even more swollen now than it was.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope both of you are doing ok. Please keep us posted and be careful I don’t want either of you to delivery unexpectedly or early!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How did the ultrasound go?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I didn't get a chance to do the ultrasound yet as a I was so tired yesterday after our toad trip to pick up the new buck. So, I am going to do it here in a little bit after the rain stops. 

But she is still having discharge this morning, no blood though. She is a bit sore on her feet but can't tell if it is from the mud or not. Other than that she is acting ok.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

New guy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

Glad the doe is hanging in there and no blood.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm also going to try to check her ketones today if she will pee for me that is. Her legs do look a little puffy along with the soreness. She does also moan a bit when trying to walk.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> I'm also going to try to check her ketones today if she will pee for me that is. Her legs do look a little puffy along with the soreness. She does also moan a bit when trying to walk.


If you cannot catch her peeing the magic mix won't hurt her. Or even just creamed corn or canned pumpkin. .


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, just came back out to check her. She's having trouble getting up and her legs are very swollen compared to earlier. She is still eating and drinking. I'm following her around to see if I can get some pee to check ketones. Ultrasounded her but didn't see fetal movement.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Ok, just came back out to check her. She's having trouble getting up and her legs are very swollen compared to earlier. She is still eating and drinking. I'm following her around to see if I can get some pee to check ketones. Ultrasounded her but didn't see fetal movement.


any heartbeats? Kids could have been sleeping. And they may not be moving so much because they are cramped in there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice Buck! Good luck with her. Keep us informed please.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

All 4 legs are swollen and warm to the touch.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Couldn't see any heartbeats but at this stage in pregnancy it could just be too crowded. Mainly saw big cotyledons.


Sfgwife said:


> any heartbeats? Kids could have been sleeping. And they may not be moving so much because they are cramped in there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This late in the pregnancy seeing cotyledons is normal. Has she urinated yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She peed and I was able to get a very small sample. Probably not enough. It looks to be between negative and trace so I'm assuming she is just starting to come down with toxemia.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ahh geez. Keep us posted. I know you know what all to do. Keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful new buck!

I hope your doe does well! Keep her on a good ketosis treatment, and the good thing is if she worsens she's very close to the safe range for induction.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No advice just good wishes for you and your girl.
That’s a great looking buck you just brought home congratulations


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She seems to be more uncomfortable tonight. A lot of laying down and not wanting to get up. I started toxemia treatment this morning. If she gets any worse I'm inducing her. I'd rather at least save her. Though I think I can save her kids too at this point.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are on you day 142? That could possible be only 3 days early. Lets hope she gets better. Sending prayers to you! (pray)


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, so if I induce her early tomorrow morning on day 143 she will kid by the evening of day 144. I think that should be ok


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless your heart. Youve been through it this year. Yes..thats pretty close to full term. Sounds good.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm inducing her now. She's not wanting to get up for me hardly at all now. And here are her ketones tonight. I gave her dex at noon. And now she will get dex and lute. And another shot of dex tomorrow morning.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think you’ve made the right decision. Can’t wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Sure glad I went with inducing her. Here are her ketones at 2 am. She's having a harder time getting up. Been up every 2 hrs with her making her get up and move. She is still eating some hay but you can tell she really isn't feeling great. Been drenching her with a mix of molasses and calcium.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I think you were absolutely right to induce her, It looks like you got it just as it was starting to get bad. Have you tried Dyne, creamed corn and pumpkin purée as part of her smorgasbord to get her to eat? I learned that my girls love oranges mixed into their dyne the other day so maybe she might like it too.
I hope everything works out well, prayers for both of you. Keep us posted and I’m looking forward to baby pics.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Even darker now at 6 am. But she was able to get up a bit easier. Still eating hay at the moment.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s your girl doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I was able to get her up and make her go out to the big field today. Making sure she gets some good exercise in. Ketones are about the same.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are doing a great job with her! Hope you get a little sleep today. keep up the great work! Really looking forward to see the wee ones!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are things? Are you holding up ok? I keep thinking about you being so close to having your own kid, and then having to lute your doe I just wanted to check in. How’s your doe doing too?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm exhausted after having been up all night last night but hanging in there. I'm having lots of braxton hicks contractions so trying to rest when I can.

Good news on Queen tonight! Ketones are back down between negative and trace! I'm so excited I could cry lol she's still swollen and sore but her appetite has picked back up this evening. She looks to be having contractions here and there so probably early stage labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That’s fantastic! I’ll bet you’re relieved, please rest. I can’t wait to see Queens kids.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like it's go time!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Good luck!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Two doelings and a buckling! She pushed the first two out just fine with hardly any effort. Last one she probably could've done too but she was breech so I helped a little.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! Because she is so young and has had a hard time, I will be probably be pulling two of them and leaving one on her to raise.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww, that’s a great picture of a happy little family. Those trips look huge (especially next to my dwarfs) no wonder poor Queen had trouble they were taking everything.
Now hopefully you can really rest.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww, that's a great picture of a happy little family. Those trips look huge (especially next to my dwarfs) no worn dress Queen had trouble they were taking everything.
> Now hopefully you can really rest.


They sure were taking everything! She was definitely all baby and is now pretty pathetic looking in the weight department. But her appetite is back and she started feasting on grain immediately!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> They sure were taking everything! She was definitely all baby and is now pretty pathetic looking in the weight department. But her appetite is back and she started feasting on grain immediately!


That's great news, I'm so glad things worked out so well. I think you made all the right calls, at the right times So Queen and her kids came through just fine.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You did such a fabulous job!!! Congrats on the beautiful kids, now try to power sleep, you deserve it


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats! I'm so happy that everything worked out. You've earned a rest for sure. I saw where you were thinking of pulling 2 babies.... maybe keep an eye on them for a day or 2 and see if they don't all adjust and handle things fine. You certainly don't want to make more work for yourself, and if you end up only needing to pull one baby, then that's less work than pulling 2. 

You may also just try doing a supplemental feeding of the kids once or twice per day, maybe even alternating the one you supplement. This way, you can weigh them and monitor intake if your concerned, and they all get introduced to the bottle so if you have any issues in the future, it isn't completely foreign to them. Also, this is just my $0.02 since I'm a newbie myself. Just making suggestions based on the least amount of possible work and stress for you since you deserve to be resting now as well


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They are having some issues with temperature regulation so all 3 got brought in. One doeling was at 92 and the other two were at 95. Spent an hour and a half blow drying them and all are above 101 now. Two will stay in and be bottle babies and then switch to a lambar in a few days. The other doeling went back out with Queen.








https://youtube.com/shorts/xP_3G2KP3Dc


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay! What some cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Im in love with those faces!!!:inlove::inlove::inlove: Triplets:wow::wowwoot)! You are AMAZING! Stayed with her..now look at what you have!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ahh they're adorable!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You are doing such a good job (clap). What sweethearts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, glad things are OK.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Babies and mom are doing great! Little boy had a bit of a hard time keeping his temp up yesterday but is doing better. One doeling is out with Queen and doing well with two sweaters on to keep her warm. They are so tiny but very feisty lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh they are ADORABLE!:inlove::inlove::inlove: So happy All and mom are doing Great! Did you finally get some rest?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes! Finally got a good night's sleep. The bottle babies sleep through the night which is nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh they are spoiling you! So glad youve gotten some rest. Take care!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

So CUTE!!! They all have smiles. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are YOU doing? I just thought I’d check in.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> How are YOU doing? I just thought I'd check in.


I'm doing ok. Just having that end of pregnancy insomnia and exhaustion. I have my pre-op appointment today and then my c-section on Tuesday! I'm so ready to meet my little boy.

Thankfully, I got the two bottle babies started on the lambar last night so that will be easier to deal with. Both are gaining weight like crazy and doing great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad to see they are doing great! My phone was being a pain so I wasn't able to get on here and post, but computer works fine on here. If you ever have a toxemia case again, try the cream corn/pumpkin puree recipe, you can personalize it to your does needs, but it brought our yearling out of it completely who was carrying triplets and she was only induced at the end so she would kid on my day off. Some there is just no bringing them back from it, but the nice thing was, our doe LOVED the drench and would eat it out of the bowl, and might only have to give her a couple of syringes full to finish it off. Another doe that could only walk 10' before having to lay down because she was just so heavy and miserable I feel benefited from the added calories/nutrition as well and loved it. 

If interested I can find and post the recipe my friend gave me, hers requires 1 can pumpkin/1 can cream corn blended then mixing in milk replacer and I believe 1-2x a day something like the magic recipe. I didn't have milk replacer when our doe tested positive, so instead I used Power Punch, molasses, cmpk, dextrose 2x a day mixed into 6oz. of the puree, and then mid day I gave Dyne instead of Power Punch. I have to say, I am surprised Power Punch isn't used or recommended more often, I feel it is better than nutridrench. I never got any real results using nutridrench. 

I definitely feel that if a drench is going to work, you just have to find the right drench for that doe, but also know when it's time to pull the plug and induce. You did an awesome job with that and knowing your doe needed those kids out!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, the bottle baby’s are looking great. Good luck at your appointment today and with your surgery. I’m sure you’re so ready to be done. I can’t wait to see a picture of your son. Praying all goes beautifully and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

All three babies are doing great and are so cute!






























Less than 48 hrs until my baby will be here! Pretty excited but also nervous for surgery. Stocked up on 15 gallons of goat milk today for the babies to make it easier on my husband while I'm on pelvic rest after surgery.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best wishes and many blessings on your delivery and precious baby!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Liam has arrived! He was born yesterday afternoon via c-section. He's got some bruising from being super low in the pelvis but other than that he is doing great!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwwwe! Congratulations!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

He's so adorable, Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a handsome young man! Don’t worry about bruises, he’s a boy, they won’t be the last he gets if he’s anything like my two lol!
A huge congratulations to you and your family. 

Welcome to the world little Liam

I hope you’re doing well and healing up easily! Get some rest as best you can...you’ve had a very tiring couple of weeks lately. You’ve definitely earned a nap or twenty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------

